# Purvis Brothers Queens?



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I ordered 6 queens from them.(mail date mid may) I usally raise my own queens, and I will buy queens from other beekeepers in different states, Every few years. I do this to acquire different genetics,and help against inbreeding. Now I have been reading (good and bad) post from different forum members about their queens,and I don't know wether I've made a mistake or not? The post that bothered me most was the chalk brood report.Have others out there had the same problem with their queens? :scratch:Jack


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

>Have others out there had the same problem with their queens<

I ordered some of there queens for the same reason, and because they are sposed to be hygenic. They had the worst chalk brood I have ever seen and It didn't clear up when the weather warmed up. I decided to make queens from one anyway. All her daughters also have heavy chalkbrood. The original hives never did get going and I ended up feeding all winter. My original thought was that it was the Chalkbrood that kept them from getting going.
After doing some reading on Nosema C's symptoms, I did the dribble method of applying Fumidal, did it three times, and the hives took off the second year and the chalkbrood seemed to die down but never fully went away. Probably should have had them tested b/4 I treated but I didn't, fed the queens I raised from her this fall, and will replace them this summer. In the same apiary the purvis daughters I got 2 med supers, the other hives got any where from 150-250 lbs last year, thats why I've been monitoring the list for where people are getting there queens.

mike


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I bought queens from Dann and never had Chalk Brood, even the daughters I raise from them never showed any signs of chalk brood either, I have had his line for 4 years now and never seen a sign of chalk brood.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I've gotten a handful of queens from Dann on a few occasions and haven't had any problems.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I got a couple of Purvis Goldline queens at HAS 2007*

They were a bit testy, but are still alive & thriving with no treatments. I have had no problems with chalkbrood and I live in a wet environment. -Danno


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

We bought a little over 10 of their queens in 2008 and we haven't had any problems either. 

Camp


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

I've bought about 20 of their queens over the last 2 years, and was overall pleased. There was one that was hot, but the rest were temperate. A wild hair now and then is not too much to get upset over. I squished her, and the daughter's hive was fine.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

*Purvis Queens*

Ordered from Dan for 4 years now.
Great queens, I would have to say the best queens we get from any of the 4 breeders we use.
They build up good & seem to winter very well here in Nebraska.


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Just ordered my queens I st of May they are due. I wish it was the 15 of April now. This will be the test for weather. We got snow in Oct and it has not been above 32 since. From what I have heard about Purvis Queens this should be fun?? Tony


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*Purvis queens*



mudlake said:


> Just ordered my queens I st of May they are due. I wish it was the 15 of April now. This will be the test for weather. We got snow in Oct and it has not been above 32 since. From what I have heard about Purvis Queens this should be fun?? Tony


High 30 here today,thurs.is going to be in the sixties.I'm going to check my northern hives then.I've got 6 queens ordered,i'll give them a shot.Been having to many supersedures from some of my other queen sources. Good luck. Jack


----------

